# 2006 majek 21 rfl



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

THIS 21 RFL IS A 2006 MODEL WITH A 2005 YAMAHA V MAX MOTOR POWER POLE, GARMIN GPS, JACK PLATE SHAW WING ON MOTOR, TRIM TABS, READY TO FISH $19,995.00 CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS

361-758-2140
[email protected]:texasflag


----------

